# Wanderlei Silva



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Was bored...messed around a bit...end result is this. Thoughts?


----------



## JamesRocha (May 29, 2007)

I like the effect you put on wandy. But there is too much empty space on the left and the pattern on the background ruins the banner. Also I would like to see you use a more serious text.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I like it, i just think the back ground is a bit plain, but besides that it looks really good.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

test and background are ok 
but i like the render it looks good 

ill +rep it


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The presentation is very neat overall. I really like the text. It doesn't have the sparkling glow that makes you want to stare at it but it doesn't really have a weakness.


----------

